# Looking for rod holder cap, insert, etc for a surf cart I built....



## cline4

Does anyone know where I can find some kind of plastic or rubber padding to put on my rod holders on my home made surf cart. I haven't welded the rod holders on yet and still have the option to go with 1 1/4 or 1 1/2" aluminum pipe at this time. I am talking about the little rubber cover that slips on top of the pipe to protect the reels from the abrasion of the bare aluminum.

All help is appreciated.....


----------



## t65k3

Just a thought, since I don't really know where to get the exact rubber thing that you mentioned.

How about those thick weather strips? Will that work? Might not as durable as rubber though.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor

you need to PM choppedliver. He has a bunch of them...


----------



## choppedliver

> *cline4 (2/8/2010)*Does anyone know where I can find some kind of plastic or rubber padding to put on my rod holders on my home made surf cart. I haven't welded the rod holders on yet and still have the option to go with 1 1/4 or 1 1/2" aluminum pipe at this time. I am talking about the little rubber cover that slips on top of the pipe to protect the reels from the abrasion of the bare aluminum.
> 
> 
> 
> All help is appreciated.....




Oh what I could tell you about this situation.



You will not be able to find those caps anywhere in small quantities. And then everyone of them is going to be different... ie, Different diameters , wall thicknesses, etc. I build stuff like this , and I ended up getting samples from 6 different companies before I found one that will work.



Now here is my less than elegant alternatives:



You can dip them in Hot Dip Vinyl. $13 a can at Rubber Specialties. There may be cheaper alternatives 

You can use vinyl edging, like whats on fender wells. Cut the length you need, glue it on.

Silicone tape

Thin rubber tubing, put it in the hole, turn it out so it covers the outer diameter.



In my case, I wanted a professional solution, and so I found a rubber cap that works, but I had to buy $500 worth of them to meet their min quantity.



Mine will ONLY fit a 2" diameter, 1/8" thick tube.



I will say your tubing sounds on the small side. By the time you put a vinyl cap on it, you won't ever get your fishing rod in that 1 1/4" hole. 



1.75 diameter is the minimum I would go with. 

2" is what I went with, and is what I have caps for



Hope this helps


----------



## cline4

Hey guys,

Thanks for the responses. 

I think I will go for the vinyl dip that you mentioned. I haven't attached the pipe yet and do have some 2" that I can use. I just thought that was a little too big, but you are the expert and it makes sense that when you add the thickness of the vinyl the inside diameter will actually be smaller. Thanks again.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Check Home Depot (paint section) , small can of the rubberized "tool" dip, multiple colors available for about $7-8. a can, resealable. This is what I've used on all of my rod holders and racks.


----------



## cline4

Thanks, I'll look today...


----------



## cline4

Hey guys,

I wanted to say thanks again. I used the plastic dip from Lowes. That stuff is awesome (I hope it last). Advise like this is what this forum is all about. I have learned a lot just from reading post, but when I needed help, you guys came through. Thank you all and I will post pics in a few days after I bring it home from the shop.


----------



## luckyolesol

*Rod holder caps*

Hey Bud, I am new to this forum and saw your post about rod holder caps. We manufacture a surf fishing table that hooks into you receiver hitch and also make the rubber rod hoder caps. Ours are made of a soft rubber with uv protection. They fit 1-1//2" pvc and aluminum. We are about to put them on the website. Check us out at www.firstmatestuff.com. Should be available in a week or so. We only have a couple products as of now but are working on others and different varieties of our fishing table. We manufacture all of our products in Gaston County, NC. 

Pass it own if you like it.


Thanks,

Scott


----------



## spottail

I found some on ebay. Good luck!


----------



## Gamefish25

http://www.fishusa.com/Big-Jon-Rod-...rce=googleps&gclid=CKK6gYSZmrQCFQUFnQodQgEAUw


----------



## Combat Pay

Commercially made rod holder caps that I know of are made by the following: Berts Custom Tackle, Big Jon Company and Traxstech Systems.

All these companies can be found on-line. I have rod holders from all three and the caps so far are interchangable. 

Good luck

Dave


----------



## captken

Take a look at sink stoppers. Thats what I use.


----------



## Holy Mackerel

choppedliver said:


> In my case, I wanted a professional solution, and so I found a rubber cap that works, but I had to buy $500 worth of them to meet their min quantity.
> 
> Mine will ONLY fit a 2" diameter, 1/8" thick tube.
> 
> 2" is what I went with, and is what I have caps for


I realize this is an old thread, but itmappears you bought a lot of these for 2" pipe. Do you have extras to sell? I need 5.

Thanks.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk

I've been trying to buy some but I guess he don't want to sell them to me or tell me where I can buy them.


----------



## Seabear49

You can get these at Most of the Big Box Stores (Homies, lowes) in the Plumbing Dept. I use them on both my surf carts they come in various sizes


----------

